
AmigaOS 3.1.4 - cedel2k1
http://hyperion-entertainment.biz/index.php/where-to-buy/direct-downloads/188-amigaos-314
======
aaronharder
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109930)

~~~
sctb
Thanks!

------
ekianjo
Great to see updates! I wonder how Hyperion stays afloat financially though?

~~~
Apocryphon
AmigaOS vs. ArcaOS: battle of the legacy projects of classic closed-source
OS's propped up by lingering companies

------
analognoise
How are these people still in business? I mean how can this make enough money
to stay afloat?

~~~
Fjolsvith
The code base for the OS is tiny, compared to OS's nowadays. How much time do
they have to invest to make improvements?

~~~
ekianjo
Even if this is true, the amount of features they added in this update must
have taken a while to implement and test. The question on how they get enough
funding is still valid.

------
ot8
I always wonder "why?". Like Haiku and other old tech projects I just can't
see the sense of spending time and effort on dead tech.

Also, wow that is intensely ugly (but maybe that's just me).

~~~
Apocryphon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retrocomputing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retrocomputing)

Why do auto enthusiasts work on classic cars?

